# 

## Mariia

73      4 .      "",     ?

----------

,  
-    4    ...     ?

----------

?

----------


## Mariia

> ?


,       .         ,     2 .

----------


## Mariia

> ,  
> -    4    ...     ?


,      ,

----------

> ,       .         ,     2 .

----------

> 


   ?

----------

> ?


     ,  ? )))

----------


## .

**,

----------


## tomahr

!
 ,        ?      ,      ? ,   30   , 10  2007 , 10  2008  10  2009.    2007  10 , 2008 - 15 , 2009 - 20 .         ,    ,     ?
   !

----------


## 223

> !
>  ,        ?      ,      ? ,   30   , 10  2007 , 10  2008  10  2009.    2007  10 , 2008 - 15 , 2009 - 20 .         ,    ,     ?
>    !


1.   -     
2.      922  ,

----------

:Smilie:       .       ?   ?       ?   ?    ?

----------

> .       ?   ?       ?   ?    ?


       ????

----------

-  ,    . ,      ,       .

----------

- 


  ,   .

() .

----------


## mln

> ?


 127.       
.1.         .

 126.      
.3.                  ,       ,       ()   ,      (         ).

----------

> . ,      ,       .


,   - ,    . ,      -   .    ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,      -   .


-        "   "


> ,   ?


  ,

----------


## ( )

> 73


.
      73      ,     .       ,     (. 126    ).

----------

:       2009    4 (  4    )      2011     4   2009 .       4 ,    2009    ,      ?

----------


## tan223

> :       2009    4 (  4    )      2011     4   2009 .       4 ,    2009    ,      ?


 
    ? 
   ,        -   .            

,        ,        ,       2009 ,  2    -     ,

----------


## 2007

> 4   2009 .      4 ,


 ?

----------

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> ? 
>    ,        -   .            
> 
> ,        ,        ,       2009 ,  2    -     ,


   ,        1000 . ,      2011- 3000 .

----------

> ,        1000 . ,      2011- 3000 .


    !!!!!

----------

> ,        1000 . ,      2011- 3000 .


    ,    ,     ,     

           2009 ,    ,       ,

----------

> 73      4 .      "",     ?


   ,    ?      ,     .    80  .

  01.01.2012     -

----------

> 01.01.2012     -


   ?

----------


## mln

> 01.01.2012     -


   . 127   ? ...... ,           . 

        (  9  *2010 .*  2725-6-1).  http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/99617/

----------


## mln

> ?


 ,  .   :Smilie:  __ .    2010.  - http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=352300



> -     2011


  2011 -    :Gentelmen:

----------


## mln

** ,     . - http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/videobank/246  7//2010

----------

22  2011 . 3  2012     .  2   .
    .    2     2011 .
      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


,  8 
28/12*8=18,67 
 60%   /      .

----------


## Oita

!

    ,     ???
   01.07.11,  31.01.12.     2011,  2011,  2011      ;    2011  ;   2012     .      ?    , !!! !!!

----------


## Oita

11,67 .   , ?      14        ,       .
    !!!!

----------


## 2007

7
28/12*3 
 3   14

----------


## Oita

> 7
> 28/12*3 
>  3   14


 7  !!!  ! ,      12 ???

----------

, !
      130   . 
      ,      ,      4 ,  ,      ( ,    ). 
  ,   126      .         -  ?
         ,      18 

 !

----------

** ,    .       ,     .  ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

:
"   ,  28  ,         . 
                       ,  28  ,       ."

     ,        28  ,  ,      .

----------

! , .      ,  ,  , ,        ?  !

----------



----------

2/2?

----------

6.99  (  ,      )

----------

!

----------


## irixa2

:   01  2010 .  30  2012 .  28    16.04.11  15.05.11.  ? 2,33*10=23,3  ?    ?

----------

2,33  *  10?*     2   ,    .          - 28 .

----------


## irixa2

, !        01.04.11  30.03.12, ?

----------

.  01.03.2011  29.02.2012

----------


## irixa2

!

----------

> ,  8 
> 28/12*8=18,67 
>  60%   /      .


 7

----------

**, - 8

----------


## zosema

, , .        16   ,    10 -   16 -   ( 42 ).        .  ,      28  ,  .      ? (    32   ) :Confused:  !

----------

32,        ,   126-

----------


## zosema

[QUOTE= ;53663859]  32,        ,   
 .    . 
,         ,    2  42 .     ,       28 . ?

----------

28 , 
10 ,    ,    ,       .
  32 (16+16)        .     ,   .

----------


## zosema

!!!    :Smilie:

----------

104  ,         104     600..           ???

----------


## ...

> 104  ,         104     600..           ???


      ,  . (    125000.?)

----------

- ?

----------


## .

"    "?  ?

----------

,

----------

.     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## alina1980

!    .
1.    13.07.         , ( 3     13.07.)
2.           18.06.11  17.06.12 -  14  ,    13.07,   -    18.06.  13.07.

----------

1. 13.07.
2.  1 .         ?

----------


## alina1980

.         13.07.  ,   18.06.11  13.07.12  14 ,  ?
         ,   (  1-14.06. +   ,  15-),   29.4\30*15  29.4/30*16 (..  )

----------

-  ,      :Smilie:       1   1  ,   :Smilie: 
 16.

----------


## alina1980

,       2 ? :Smilie:

----------

:    ,             , ,    ,   ,  ,     ,    .

----------

-     . .  -   ,  ,     .    ,   ?   .

----------

,      -.      - .       ,     ,      .         .       "" :Smilie:

----------


## Alexsandra Lis

,    24 , .  2 ,     ,    12 ,  ?

----------

*Alexsandra Lis*,   922.     :Smilie:

----------

> ,    24 , .  2 ,     ,    12 ,  ?


  922,

----------


## Alexsandra Lis

.       24     ?

----------


## inessp.87

!     15.01.2010.  18.07.2012.  56     ,    6  (2,33 *6=13,98 )  06.06.12  04.07.2012.    .      ?   5  . 11.65 ?  )

----------

> 06.06.12  04.07.2012.


  ,  14  .  .

----------

!  !         4.07.12  31.07.12,              28 .
 ,         2   ,        4-,    2  ?

----------

> !  !         4.07.12  31.07.12,              28 .
>  ,         2   ,        4-,    2  ?


,   15  -        . 2 .

----------

,  ,   .    .      28 ,      ,   5600/28=200 ?

----------

> ,  ,   .    .      28 ,      ,   5600/28=200 ?


28    ?        6    2  ()  
      /

----------

> 28    ?        6    2  ()  
>       /


    04.07.12  31.07.12

----------


## tan223

> 04.07.12  31.07.12


        2       2 **         #81
        ( 6) 
     ,  15

----------

> 2       2 **         #81
>         ( 6) 
>      ,  15


..   -      1.2        . .    2 .

----------

, .
    18.05.12  03-04-06/6-138 ,   ,          ..   ,         ?     ...

----------


## GSokolov

,         ..    ,      .    ...      ,      , ..   .

----------

.       ?   .    ,   2007-2008 ?.       62 -      .     ,      ?

----------

?

----------

,       1.5        ,

----------

. 1 . 9 .  - 2  3     ?          .      .

----------

. 124   .   12  . 18-     :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> ?   .


  ,          .    ,   ,    (  ,  ,   , ..     ,        ).           (      ).   ,            .      .

----------

**,  -   ,      . 

**,       .    -  -

----------


## Eliska

, ,    , ,    15   ,        15 ?

----------

-

----------


## Eliska

> -


, . ..,          15 ? ?      ? ,.,  3  ,  ?    15 ?

----------


## minavi

15      .

----------

28*15/12

----------


## dgu31

!     ! ,!!!      ,    .       ?    .     ? 
    6  2002  
. .  ( )   7.10.02  1.11.02 . 
. .  ( )   20.01.03  12.02.03 . 
. .  ( )   8.09.03  26.09.03 . 
     1.12.03  29.12.03 .     6.08.02  5.08.03 . 
. .  ( )  9.02.04  5.03.04 . 
. .  ( )   15.09.04  17.09.04 . 
     1.10.04  2.11.04 .     6.08.03  5.08.04 . 
. .  ( )   10.01.05  29.01.05 . 
. .  ( )   6.06.05  25.06.05 . 
     5.07.05  6.08.05 .     6.08.04  5.08.04 . 
. .  ( )   14.10.05  3.11.05 . 
. .  ( )   13.03.06  1.04.06 . 
. .  ( )   13.03.06  1.04.06 . 
. .  ( )   18.09  12.10.06 . 
. .  ( )   28.01.07  21.02.07 . 
. .  ( )   19.11.07  13..12.07 . 
. .  ( )   2.04.08  26.04.08 . 
. .  ( )   9.01.09  2.02.09 . 
     4.02.09  10.03.09 .     15.03.06  13.03.07 . 
. .  ( )   12.05.09  5.06.09 . 
     1.09.09  3.10.09 .     15.03.07  14.03.08 . 
. .  ( )   11.12.09  11.04.10 . 
     1.09.10  3.10.10 .     15.03.08  14.03.09 . 
     1.09.11  3.10.11 .     15.03.09  14.03.10 . 
       .         .    !  ,

----------

*dgu31*,
       ? 28   28 + 3    ?
     6.08.04  14.03.06?        ?  ?
  -   , 10 .   7...     ?

----------


## dgu31

> *dgu31*,
>        ? 28   28 + 3    ?
>      6.08.04  14.03.06?        ?  ?
>   -   , 10 .   7...     ?


,+3    .   6.08.04  14.03.06    .   .      . ,10  .         10 ,     .       ,  ????  ,

----------

> ,  ????  ,


   , ,  .     3   ...    .
. 126 .

----------

.
  -      2008   28 .
 20      (28 ).
       2008      ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


 :yes:       56  :Smilie:

----------

> 56


!
    )) 
  ((

----------

56 , ,   .

----------

> 56 , ,   .


  !

----------


## dgu31

,. ,    .   ,    .     ?  ,   ????

----------

> ,   ????


    ....  ,  !

----------


## dgu31

> ....  ,  !


   .       ,.  ,  , .   ,     ,   .  ,     ,- ,   .     ((((( ,     ?   ?      ?????

----------

> ,     ,- ,   .


,    ?    ,        ...



> ,     ?   ?      ?????


.       , ,    ,    ,    ...  - .
    ,     ...

----------


## 11

, ,       

  / -7000,  20 000, (     ,  )
   2 . ,     10,5 .

   !

----------


## 11

1,5      20

----------

*11*, 
  ? , ...  -  .   10.5 - -  ,       .

----------


## 11

02.08.2010-15.06.2012.       14 .
  18.04-25.05.2012

----------

01  2011, 14  2012   .  21 .       ? 28+2,33-21=9,33 ?

----------

> 02.08.2010-15.06.2012.       14 .
>   18.04-25.05.2012


  2.08.10  1.08.11  .
  2.08.11  15.06.12 - 9    14 ...   9 .    17  ?!   10...  ,  ...
 28/12*10=23,33 .     28/12*9=21 .
     1.06.11  31.05.12.

----------


## 11

> 2.08.10  1.08.11  .
>   2.08.11  15.06.12 - 9    14 ...   9 .    17  ?!   10...  ,  ...
>  28/12*10=23,33 .     28/12*9=21 .
>      1.06.11  31.05.12.



,   ,    ? 7000/30  *  21  -13%?    ?

----------

> ?


  .
   7000?.
,       1.06.11  31.05.12.  ,   -  ...   ,   .
, ,   75 000.
  - 10,  - ,   ,   .
    29,4   .
  - 29.4/.  * . ...
 - 29,4/30*17 (    18-)=16,66
 - 29,4/31*6 (    25-)=5,69
  29,4*10+16,66+5,69=316,35
 - 75 000/316,35=237,08
     237,08*21=4978,68.       .
 922

----------

!
        ( ,     )?
         52 ,      ,        1  ?

----------



----------



----------

!  ,             29 ,   1,5      ,           ""?

----------



----------


## Nikost

> ""?


 ,

----------

!

----------


## Mrishk

,            ? 
   ?

----------

, , .
          - ,   .

----------


## Mrishk

,    ,     

 13  2012 . N -4-3/15293@ 

     , 


    , ,   1  2012     ,            ,          ,         .
   3  217        .

    ?

----------

?
   -   :             ?

----------


## Mrishk

?

----------

*Mrishk*,    -?   ?

----------


## Mrishk



----------

,    .
 -    ,

----------


## Mrishk

,         
 217  3
"  ,  :
( .    21.11.2011 N 330-)
(.    )

   ;
(     21.11.2011 N 330-)"

 ,     ...

----------


## Nikost

> ,         
>  217  3
> "  ,* * :
> ( .    21.11.2011 N 330-)
> (.    )
> 
>    ;
> (     21.11.2011 N 330-)"
> 
>  ,     ...


   ,    .  .3     ,       , **     , ..    ,    .

----------


## Mrishk

> ,    .  .3     ,       , **     , ..    ,    .

----------


## tomiik20

, !    01.06.2011.         .       ,    ?  31.12.12   01.06.13???           ??? 28?
 124       ,              ,       ()   .
http://www.consultant.ru/popular/tkrf/14_25.html#p2443

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


       ,   .
    ?

----------


## tomiik20

.

----------

!
 ,    : "    14.12.2012 N 03-04-06/4-349
 1  2012 .    ,     ,     ,      (  ,          , - )    .          ."

----------

,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   2013        .

----------


## anna_smolenkova80

!
    04.12.12  27.12.12.    -  25000 .        ?
    !

----------

> 2013        .


        +  2013

----------


## anna_smolenkova80

. ?

----------


## tomiik20

> 2013        .


       ?... 
    ,          ?

----------

> ,          ?


   ,     -  ,    - ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> +  2013


  ,  -     01.01.  31.12

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . ?


/  ../(29,4/31*24)

----------

> ,  -     01.01.  31.12


,    2013    ,

----------


## anna_smolenkova80

2,33?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2,33?


28/12*1 (   2,33)

----------

,  .
        36  .         :   28   36?

----------


## .

36  36

----------

> 36  36


!    ,    .         28 .    ,   ,     ?

----------


## .

**, -      ,      28   36 . .127 
      28 ?     36?

----------

N 169,   30.04.1930 .    .     28                  .   ,    11 ,      .            2,33     (  28      ).

----------

,    -    2- .

----------

> 2,33     (  28      ).


    "...",   -     -  .   "..." 28       .

 127-        . "",    ,   ,       -   .       ,     28



> 30.]  ,                , *   ,  *    .

----------

.
, ,  - .      9  2011 .  2368-6-1  28    :
"       ,         .     - 28  ,     28  .
           ,      ,        ,    30.04.1930 (. . 28  29).       (. 127)     ,          ".
*,    . 127    ,       6  (36 .:12 .*2  ).*

----------

,     :
   15  2012    .    1  - 14 .
  - 30   , 14 - .
       .

 1:         ?
 2:       15  2013 ?       ,     ?

----------

1.      . ,          ,    126-
2.

----------


## IrinaH

!        !   ,      , ..        ,    .     ,      .    , ..   ,          .     ?          ?    !

----------

> !        !   ,      , ..        ,    .     ,      .    , ..   ,          .     ?          ?    !


      -  ,      
  ,   ?
   ,  
       (  ,    )  -              ( )

----------

> ( )

----------

> 


  -  ?

----------

> -  ?


- -  ?
  ,       ,        -   
                ,   -

----------

> - -  ?
>   ,       ,        -   
>                 ,   -


-      .   !

----------

. , ,  :     3 ,     56    .     ,     ,  ,       .    .        .

----------


## kiry

> ,


 ? 



> ,  ,       .


   ,     ( ) .
   ...



> .


.

----------

kiry,   .  -,        ?       ,     ,   .       .

----------


## kiry

-  -. 



> .


       ?   ?    ,   - .   ?

----------

> -  -. 
>        ?   ?    ,   - .   ?


  ,        .

----------


## kiry

3- :     
 124 .
         .
 126 .      
   ,  28  ,         .
                       ,  28  ,       .
**,   ... ...

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,    2007  -                   .          .           2007           (  1 ) .   ,   . 
  ?       -        2008, 2009, 2010, 2011 (   5 )   . 2   . 77         ?        .         ?

   ,   ...   .  ,   ,       ?

----------

